# Still doesn't seem real that she's gone



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Just popping on to say that we lost our sweet girl, Camden on 8/15/13. Even though she was 14.5yrs old, it still seems too soon. I know that she's in a better place and I'll see her again at the Rainbow Bridge, but it still hurts and my heart is broken. Our 3yr old Sunny boy seems a bit depressed, lays next to Camden's bed with his head on the bolster; our 1.5yr old Myles acts as if he doesn't have a clue, still goofy and silly, which we need I guess. 

ok, can't see through the tears now
glad there's a forum to talk about things like this


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So so sorry. I hope your goofy boy Myles keeps everyone's spirits up. They're never with us long enough.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Camden. No matter what age they are when the cross the bridge, it's never long enough.

Glad to hear you have a goofy pup to help you through this.

Wishing you peace and comfort...


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read about the loss of Camden. It hurts so much to lose them, no matter what their age is when they leave. Hold Sunny close. They grieve too, just as we do. Hoping in time the wonderful memories will bring your grieving heart comfort.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry for your loss 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss of Camden. My Buddy went to the bridge one day later, the 16th, and he was about the same age as dear Camden.....I hope they found each other and I know they know how much they were and are loved. Sleep softly and run free, guys.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Take peace in remembering that Camden IS waiting for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mine went the day before. I know those tears STILL too. So sorry that none of them can live longer...which would be forever. 

So sorry.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss....run free sweet girl


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Camden. We felt that same pain last month. My wish is peace for you and Sunny boy and continued comforting antics from your boy, Myles.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Harvey*

I am so very sorry about Camden. 

I am sure your boy, Myles, is missing her SO MUCH, too.

I added Camden's name to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-18.html


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Camden. That's quite something she lived to be 14.5, but as others have said it simply isn't long enough.

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers during this tough time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Camden, my thougths are with you.

14.5 years is a wonderful life filled with much love and so many memories. 

Poor Sunny, I know he misses his sister. 

I hope Sunny and Myles will help your heart heal.

Godspeed sweet girl


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Camden.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost Camden. They're never with us long enough. I hope you find comfort in all of your wonderful memories of her.


----------



## Harvey goldens (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words, they're definitely helpful and appreciated!! 
I wanted to share this quote from the sympathy card from Camden's vet:
"Our loved companions never really leave us. They live on in the happy memories of the times shared together."


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Just saw this.
I am so sorry about your loss of sweet Camden.
It is so hard to part with our babies..... My thoughts with you.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I feel your pain...we lost our girl the day before.

Sometimes, when I realize it IS REAL, all the pain comes flooding back.

Forever would be 1 day too short. Rest in Peace, Camden and Penny.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Camden and Penny...they are with my Maggie now but they never really leave us. God Bless.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm do sorry. They never live long enough


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thinking of you tonight. Hoping you are finding some smiles between the tears. It's so hard.


----------

